# Bed time



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

What time does your poo settle down or go to sleep. During the winter Months Betty would usually zonk out by about 9pm but since the lighter evenings she just keeps going until i put her to bed....it's almost 11pm and she is still merrily chewing on her rawhide!!!


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Lottie is still awake and full of beans until about 11.00pm. She is just like my kids, now the clocks have changed she thinks it's an excuse to stay up late!!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

When I think Obi has gone to sleep and I move he's up and following me. So in short, it's when i go to bed


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> When I think Obi has gone to sleep and I move he's up and following me. So in short, it's when i go to bed


Oakley's exactly the same Clare


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mine have put themselves to bed .. ahh love them


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

mariag said:


> Oakley's exactly the same Clare


Snap! Lola sleeps on our bed so she does the nightly rounds with me (putting all of the creatures out/to bed/ checking food and water etc, locking doors and turning lights off) and then comes to bed with me. She takes her responsibilities very seriously!

..........although tonight she has taught 4 hours of dog training back to back so she was quite sleepy on the rounds as I had to wake her up!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

My Betty stays up later in the summer. In the winter I'll often wonder where she's gone at about 9pm and find her in her bed but last night even at 11.30 she was still awake. She is very good though and does settle as son as she's told it's bedtime.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Colin, mine are like Betty, around 9pm .... unless we go for a summer evening walk. Sue x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Weller is quite chilled and just comes to bed when we go, last night it was 8.30 pm!
Perry has just returned from a stag holiday in Portugal, so no sleep while was away and I never pass up the opportunity to get some extra sleep, what with my insomniac Daisy! 
So it's a good thing Weller doesn't mind going to bed early!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Daisy and Millie just flop down and settle whilst I am working on the computer. Then they go to bed properly whenever I do which is anywhere from 11pm to 1am!  No wonder I am always so zonked!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Saffi normally passes out about 9 - 9.30pm but since the weather has been so warm she's been dozing a lot of the day and then more active in the evening. Last night she took herself to her crate at 10pm and we had to take her out for her last wee as she was so tired... bless!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Almost always crashed out by 9.30pm


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Bertie will have a pre bedtime nap around 9pm. Then when I go to bed around 10/1030pm I let him out for a tinkle, which usually means him charging down the very bottom of the garden and barking before doing anything - I think he's telling his chums 'night, night' lol. Then its back in and upstairs where he'll jump on my bed and wait for this bedtime biscuit. Then its 5 mins of wriggling around on his back on top of the duvet snorting and throwing his legs in the air, then tummy rub and lights out.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Bertie Brown said:


> Bertie will have a pre bedtime nap around 9pm. Then when I go to bed around 10/1030pm I let him out for a tinkle, which usually means him charging down the very bottom of the garden and barking before doing anything - I think he's telling his chums 'night, night' lol. Then its back in and upstairs where he'll jump on my bed and wait for this bedtime biscuit. Then its 5 mins of wriggling around on his back on top of the duvet snorting and throwing his legs in the air, then tummy rub and lights out.


Ahh, he has you well trained


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

lola24 said:


> Ahh, he has you well trained


hehehe I know he's not spoilt or anything


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine do exactly as I do- doze in front of the tv from about 9 , then wake up at 11 ready for bed. While I am doing my nightime chores, emptying dishwasher getting stuff ready for the morning they have a little play outside. Then it's up to bed with us, Bonnie sleeps on our bed or bedroom floor and Dexter sleeps on the front door mat or outside our bedroom.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

tessybear said:


> Mine do exactly as I do- doze in front of the tv from about 9 , then wake up at 11 ready for bed. While I am doing my nightime chores, emptying dishwasher getting stuff ready for the morning they have a little play outside. Then it's up to bed with us, Bonnie sleeps on our bed or bedroom floor and Dexter sleeps on the *front door mat *or outside our bedroom.


 you make him sleep outside?? Meanie


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

lola24 said:


> you make him sleep outside?? Meanie


You think that is mean... Betty still sleeps in a crate downstairs!!!! 

There are two reasons....

One is because if her scratching is because of house dust mites - upstairs is the worst possible place and two is because she is such a damn fidget bum!!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> You think that is mean... Betty still sleeps in a crate downstairs!!!!
> 
> There are two reasons....
> 
> One is because if her scratching is because of house dust mites - upstairs is the worst possible place and two is because she is such a damn fidget bum!!


 i was only joking colin- my 2 big girls (big as in older) sleep downstairs, mainly coz they loose black hair all over my house!! Princess Lola has a third of the bed to herself!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I know but actually I do feel quite mean about it although she is very happy in there and plods in when she is ready


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Lola came upstairs by 'accident' *cough cough*!
I was rearing a couple of puppies for work and when they got big enough to have the crate and pen in 'Lola's bedroom' i brought her upstairs so that she wouldn't spend the whole night bouncing around the room trying to play with them!!
Once they went to their new homes how could i break the news that she was back downstairs....? Hubby wasn't happy but he was offered a comfy cushion in the dining room as an alternative!! Now i think he enjoys her licking his face to wake him up....!!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

lola24 said:


> Lola came upstairs by 'accident' *cough cough*!
> I was rearing a couple of puppies for work and when they got big enough to have the crate and pen in 'Lola's bedroom' i brought her upstairs so that she wouldn't spend the whole night bouncing around the room trying to play with them!!
> Once they went to their new homes how could i break the news that she was back downstairs....? Hubby wasn't happy but he was offered a comfy cushion in the dining room as an alternative!! Now i think he enjoys her licking his face to wake him up....!!


Ahh the morning wake up call.... don't you just love it! Sometimes I wonder if I need to bother cleansing my face in the mornings as Bertie does such a good job - hehehe


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Bertie Brown said:


> Ahh the morning wake up call.... don't you just love it! Sometimes I wonder if I need to bother cleansing my face in the mornings as Bertie does such a good job - hehehe


Lola is a bugger for waiting until you have that just-stirring wake up yawn and then jumps in full-attack tongue first hno:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lola is spoilt ha ha ha .. hey and why not


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hattie has usually had enough by around 9pm and will go upstairs and put herself to bed. I must admit with a tv in the bedroom I am usually tucked up around 9 ( oh for those carefree days when bed was the last thing on my mind! Now aching knees and back mean bed is soo comfey! Think I am destined to remain single! Still you never know!) Things will shake up a bit when Minton arrives but hopefully we will soon be in a routine. As long as we all get some sleep who cares.

The upside is we get up quite early so enjoy the best part of the day before everyone else, that is 34 years of shift working for you!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Bailey seems to flake out in the lounge from around 8pm only to move to a cooler spot or for a water break, he goes to bed when I go which is usually around 10pm sometimes a little earlier if I'm feeling the need for an early night, he sleeps on my bedroom rug and can also be found half way under my bed with just his legs sticking out 

Layla my bulldog has took over his crate in the lounge for bedtime , she loves it (she was never crate trained ) and they both often go in together during the day for the odd nap x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

lola24 said:


> you make him sleep outside?? Meanie


Haha no I don't make Dexter sleep outside, its his choice, I think it's because he doesn't like hubby snoring!


----------



## sallyhoneypot (Feb 28, 2012)

Mine is the opposite early to bed and unfortunately early to rise. We have tried loads of different things to keep her up her later but she is still up at 5.30!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie often dozes in the evening from about 8.30 onwards. But we then let her out for a wee and like Bertie tells the whole world she's back outside. Sometimes we can't get her back in 

But when we go off to bed she follows. She comes up for a cuddle and then we tell her off to bed and night, night. And off she goes to her bed outside our bedroom door. We keep the door open now so she can pop in during the night, but she never stays long. She prefers the floor or her bed.

My problem is my children, hulking 22yr & 20yr olds stay up later than us. So Millie often joins them back downstairs. I can tell when she's had a late night, as she can't get up in the morning. she's still dozing at 8pm when I'm trying to take her outside for her morning walk. Lazy moo


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Beau likes to sleep on the sofa after about 8.30pm unless Madeleine is in and plays catch with her but once one of us moves she follows us around the house until we go to bed and then she jumps up onto the bed (usually Madeleine's unless she is out until stupid o'clock and then Beau prefers to sleep with me) and will happily stay there until one of us gets up which could be anywhere between 6am and 10am


----------

